# Beginners Camera



## somethingnottaken (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

So I am just starting out, and looking at which cameras are best. I'm not looking to spend the earth, but also know I will have to shell out bit to get a decent camera to start with? Can anyone recommend what they started out with? Thank you!!!


----------



## Designer (Sep 13, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!

I started out with a Nikon D5000, which Nikon calls "entry level".  That is entry level DSLR.  

Nikon and Canon each have a large line of camera bodies and lenses from which to choose.  

Digital Single Lens Reflex (DSLR) cameras have lots of different possible settings, and they take interchangeable lenses, but they are larger, heavier, and cost more than a pocket-size compact camera.


----------



## somethingnottaken (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you, that's really helpful. Looking at the Canon EOS 1300D? Do you know much about that one?


----------



## Designer (Sep 14, 2017)

somethingnottaken said:


> Thank you, that's really helpful. Looking at the Canon EOS 1300D? Do you know much about that one?


Sorry, I am not familiar with the Canon line.


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 14, 2017)

For learning the right things about photography I recommend the Fuji X100-Series.

The oldest ist x100.
Next is x100s
Next is x100t
Current is x100f

The older, the cheaper, the newer the faster, but most of the camera has stayed the same.

There is no zoom so framing is learned and positioning yourself towards the subject.

You can get one of these in very good used condition for cheap because many people only buy these as an accessory to their outfit, not to really make pictures.

If it needs to be a zoom, the X10, X20, X30 comes to mind.

If you think a big camera is better, think about a Fuji X-T1, which is not the newest camera but much cheaper than the current X-T2.

If you think mirror is better than mirrorless take any cheap Nikon or Canon or Pentax plus a 35mm or 50mm prime.

IMO to zoom teaches a beginner the wrong things and you have to learn the right things later.

The eye is your most important tool, not the camera!

Light is your medium, not memory cards!

Choice of perspective means choosing light direction and composition. Move around your subject, lie, kneel, climb, find the right perspective!!!

Standing where you are put and where you might see your subject first and then trying to get as tight a crop with your zoom means your pictures will be fast food and irrelevant. Work for your picture and find satisfaction in photography!

Good luck!


----------



## chuasam (Sep 22, 2017)

I started with a Nikon D70s.
I had a Canon Powershot G5 before that.
Thinking about your gear should be the furthest from your mind when starting up professionally.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 22, 2017)

I've had an 8.1MP Nikon Coolpix P60 for 3 years +/-. And will very likely NEVER be able to upgrade. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 1, 2017)

The 1300D or T6 is a basic entry level Canon camera.  The one problem with this camera is it's sensor.  Canon has been using the same sensor for years!  They tweak it for different models but it's starting to show it's age in design.  It is capable of taking good pictures.  But it's image output is lower than other similar priced models from other companies.

A Nikon D3400 is a little bit more price wise ($50 more with kit lens on Amazon).  But has a much newer designed sensor.  And better output compared to the 1300D.  But one camera may feel better in the hands than the other.  Also there are other manufactures that make good cameras.  Just Canon and Nikon are the bigger names.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 2, 2017)

somethingnottaken said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I am just starting out, and looking at which cameras are best. I'm not looking to spend the earth, but also know I will have to shell out bit to get a decent camera to start with? Can anyone recommend what they started out with? Thank you!!!



I agree with the others, *Canon* will give you the best "IQ" image quality and better selection of lens (and cheaper)   and faster and more accurate 'AF' auto focusing.   And Canon has made considerable progress in the mirrorless market.
poor poor Nikon,  can they survive in this competitive camera world?
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 3, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> somethingnottaken said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Cite your sources!


----------

